# euonymous



## Utopia93 (Aug 22, 2007)

will extatosoma eat euonymous during the winter?


----------



## robsorchids (Aug 26, 2007)

i wouldnt have thought so - you could try a little on a few nymphs to see if they would eat it , but i highly doubt it, i think indian sticks will eat it.

for ET's they will eat oak, bramble, eucalypts, rose, and possibly a few more as they may try other things, have a go, but as i say try it on a few nymphs first and see if they take any nibbles out of it, i wouldnt suggest feeding the more commone variegated froms of euonymus (ones with yellow spotted leaves) as these dont contain as much nutrients.

rob


----------

